# My wing project.



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I decided that a 50inch plow was not cutting it for my plowing operations so today me and my dad started to form up some wings. I am still undecided wether I want to angle them out for more scoopage or leave them flat just for width. We go them rolled today and hoping to add some gussets and find out how I am going to mount them tomorrow. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

looks good


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks good, If I were you I would make them the scoop, I bet that quad has plenty of power to push them


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I say scoop them


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

don't forget wear bars or they won't last half a season.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Move them out more and scoop them.


----------



## hoss8640 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks good. I think I would go with everyone else and scoop.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

greg-it will deff. be getting a cutting edge. i will probably replace the whole thing with one off of a truck.

steve- i am not sure how much wider I want to go. I had it at 69", but it is at 62" in the pics.

sounds like scoop is the way to go.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Agree with everybody else in going with the scoop, but watch how wide you go, you still want to be able to do sidewalks! Good luck.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I do more small parking lots and drives then sidewalks with this machine so width isnt to big of a deal as long as I can push it. What angle do you guys think I should mount these at 20 degrees maybe?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

How small of parking lots do you do? that must take awhile with an ATV


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

thesnowman269;959253 said:


> How small of parking lots do you do? that must take awhile with an ATV


Well I work along side of a truck 90% of the time. Our small lots such as dairy queens and stuff I can get around cars during business hours easier then we can in trucks. The only way I will run the whole lot is after I finish my route and the biz is closed.


----------



## chevyman1010 (Dec 9, 2009)

i would go with both scoop and strait all you would have to do is use a 90 with two hole and make a hinge some pins and and then you can find out what you would like. little more work but looks like you what your are doing and can handle it but a cutting edge is a must. good luck and looks great so far


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well got everything fabbed up tonight and will be doing the finish welding and mounting tomorrow and saturday and hopefully have it painted by monday. I scooped them about 30 degrees and they will stay there just for simplicity reasons.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I got them mounted today and all welded and bolted. Going to hopefully pull everything apart tomorrow and shoot some paint. It ended up being 65in wide. I went out and pushed some of the little snow we had left and it pushes the quad around a bit but were talkin 2 ft birms of wet heavy snow. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Brock, I would add a rib on the side edges of the wings to give them more support, just a thought.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

1 snow and they will be scrap again


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Brock I would cut a rib and put it right inside on the wing were the blade and wing meet and one on the outside edge. I think that the weight of the snow will rip the top bolts out of the wings. Just my .02 cents


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I want to add some more reinforcement so i will see. If they turn to scrap after the first storm thats fine with me. I built them for free anyways to kill time.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would for sure cut that angle so there is not that point stickin out to the sides. If you need any extra support, I guess you will be finding out! And can fix the problem the next time around.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Well got it all painted today. Hopin that we get a small 2in snow so I can try it out. It will at least speed me up on the coupld parking lots I help do. I will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

keep me posted


----------

